# cherokee luv that jeep



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

I am in illlinois near joliet needing some work check out the rig


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

It looks real nice and clean Thumbs Up I don't remember ever seeing a late model XJ without a roof rack. That windshield light makes me think it's an ex-police vehicle. Is it? Have you plowed with it yet? I can't tell for sure, but it looks like you need some snow tires and ballast in the rear. Add air bags/shocks up front to minimize the front end sag.

Fran


----------



## FBNemo (Mar 1, 2006)

Yep- nice clean set-up.
I added 1 3/4" coil spacers on the front of the MJ to over come the weight of the blade set-up. Already had a 4" lift installed on it.
If anyone is looking for coil spacers to help their front end sag, I have extras (new) for sale.


----------



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

I have not plowed with this one yet ! yes it does need some air bags or air shocks or rustys 3 inch lift.but for now its going to have to tough it out.I am running a low dough show.I am still at odds with the running at 210 around town and 215 on the highway.Already did stant high perf 195 and fan clutch.I was hoping my radiator barn 2 core would handle the extra work.I may try adding a/c fan over ride switch and maybe extra fan first and keep a close eye on it before chocking a 3 core down.All the snow has missed me so far and I want to do driveways and very small lots I have a few but need more.Tires Firestone at with decent tread I think they will do it.We will see.It does have oil and trans cooler but I went cheap with the 2 core{didn't know I would put the plow on this truck 2 years ago} More airflow would help or colder temps


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

I have the 3 core from rad barn . it doesnt make a difference. seperate transcooler and im going to make a custom air dam on the top center of the plow so it funnels the air towards the rad. its going to bolt it right on top of the two spring threads so it can be unbolted. doing an override for the electric fan would help too.


----------



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

*air dam*

I would love to see that I was thinking of something similar maybe use oversize gutter pieces with some sort of quick release when I get where I am going stay in the 205 -210 around town but 60mph 215-220 it will be interesting to see if the two core will do it .There has been debate which one actually cools better.I am open to ideas how to get more air to the RAD. I guess spacers would allow more air flow being able to lower plow another inch or 2......


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice looking setup! My friends old Cherokee was hands down the best vehicle Ive ever plowed in, It was a dream in tight lots and drive through's or small driveways. 

Id love to buy a setup like yours for a small driveway rig and delegate my current truck to backup when I have the space


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

also, I dont remember ours having cooling problems like youre experiencing. Maybe adding a push fan to the front of the radiator would help in conjunction with the factory fan?


----------



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

its not OVERHEATING just running hotter than I think it should.new water pump


----------



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

just trying to make it better and aa by the way HEY SNOW STORM :redbounce OVER HERE WE HAVE A FOOT TO THE NORTH A FOOT TO THE SOUTH AND NOTHING HERE IN THE WINDY CITY


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

210 isnt _too_ hot. Thats where my van runs all the time according to the factory gauge. However, if yours usually runs cooler than that, Id be concerned about the temp creeping up when youre pushing snow for a wihle.


----------



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

well I popped the jeeps plow cherry spent the night doing driveways everything went fine not to much sod hehehe. jeep ran good but did get a check engine light come on .It does that from time to time tells me o2 sensor
then it usually goes out by itself. well if we get more snow I will buy some coils up front or air shocks or something although not bottoming out at all but is squatting a bit good night snowing now got to get ready for round 2


----------



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

How much an hour are you guys getting for your jeeps?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice XJ.

I strongly suggest a transmission cooler and trans temp gauge. The trans cooler in the radiator is not enough, the trans temp will match the rad temp quickly, and trans temp should be below 180. I stuck a basic aluminum cooler in front of the A/C condenser and plumbed it into the lines, retaining the rad cooler. Winter highway is now 115* and sees a high of about 180* any other time.

Check out post number 8 to see trans temp gauge
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87357

The transmission in the XJ is a good one (Asian Warner), keep it cool and it will last! Also new Dextron ATF (regular preferred).

The normal operating engine temp of any 4.0L Jeep I have had (ZJ, YJ, XJ) has been smack in the middle of the temp gauge, and NO higher (about 195-210), this is plowing, highway, city, beach, towing, you name it!


----------



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

it does have trans cooler and oil cooler extras in front of the ac condensor, probably part of the police package also has extended idle rocker switch.posi rear end and the select trac. Dont ya just love full time 4wd I only lock it in part time 4wd in extreme situations


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice!

I actually bought an ext. idle switch for mine, to warm up faster in cold weather.


----------

